# Pfeil mit Neoneffekt (Photoshop CS2)



## wasserbauch (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo, habe folgende kurze Frage.

Ich habe einen Pfeil über das Formwerkzeug erstellt, welchen ich mit einer 
Neonkontur versehen wollte. 
Habe es wie bei den Textobjekten versucht, dass Rastern der Ebene funktioniert natürlich nicht.

Wie kann ich nun vorgehen, um diesem Pfeil einen Neonschein zu verpassen ?

Danke


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo wasserbauch.

Wo genau liegt das Problem? Kannst du die Form nicht erstellen oder bleibst du am eigentlichen Neon-Effekt hängen?

Grüße

Philip


----------



## wasserbauch (7. Februar 2006)

Das Objekt ist kein Problem, es liegt eher am Neon Effekt.
Das Objekt hab ich ja, wie gesagt, aus den den Vorlagen des Frei Formwerkzeugs genommen.


Gruß Jan


----------



## Leola13 (7. Februar 2006)

Hai,

ich hatte  http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/200653-wie-bekomme-ich-richtige-neon-farben.html 
 einmal, 3 Tutorials gepostet die sich mit Neon beschäftigen.
Vielleicht ist ja etwas für dich dabei.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## wasserbauch (7. Februar 2006)

Danke für die hilfreichen Links.
Werde mir das mal genauer anschauen.
Durch die Links durfte ich sogar ein paar neue Seiten kennen lernen...


Gruß Jan


----------

